# Found Homer Pigeon needs home-Austin,TX



## Rhonda Stark (Mar 19, 2013)

Looking for someone to adopt a lost racing pigeon.
Found owners in Florida and they told me to
give it to a pet shop! A person with an outdoor 
aviary would be lovely.


----------



## yoyoman (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi,

Do you have the band number. Someone nearby could buy the pigeons from Florida owner.

Thanks,

Y


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

I agree with Yoyo. The bird was more than likely a captive pigeon bought from the owners in Florida and somehow got loose. Im 5 hours away, maybe someone closer will help out. Thanks for trying, good luck!


----------



## Official_pigeon (Jun 29, 2013)

What county/city do you live in? I live in Williamson/Round Rock.. 
Do you still have it?


----------

